# Makeup sealer: Ben Nye Liquiset or Final Seal



## ColourMyDreams (Jun 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has used either on their face?

If yes, which?  If you know both, whats the difference?

Is it for non-pro use?  I'm thinking of using it for my makeup for an upcoming wedding (not mine).

Also, is there and downside to using it?  Such as breakouts, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 14, 2006)

The downside to sealers is that they make the skin feel tight- the way it does when you get hairspray on it. Final Seal is formulated to cause the least of this, and is designed as a spray applied after completing makeup. LiquiSet is more a mixing medium for creating a liquid from a powder or creme, which sets itself. 

I generally don't use a sealer on non-theatrical applications, and when I do use a sealer I use Green Marble SeLr, available from Premiere Products, Inc.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 26, 2008)

well I know that this was asked way long ago.. but incase anyone else was wondering about this (as i was).. I came accross this link that was very helpful..
Ben Nye LiquiSet

Incase there that link is no longer working: 

"*LiquiSet* is an excellent mixing and setting agent for magicales, Lumiere, Color Cakes and Cake Eye Liner. LiquiSet provides a smudge and water resistant finish, yet won't "seal" makeup into its container. Still works great as a thinning agent for MagiColor Liquid Paint! 
*Final Seal:* This popular sealer keeps makeup waterproof and in place for hours. Spray over powdered creme, clown makeup and special effects designs for a lasting finish. Final seal may also be used as a mixing agent for Lumiere. Artist and performers appreciate the no clod spray matte finish and light mint fragrance. Take precaution around eye area and on sensitive skin. Remove with Hydra Cleanse. " - from makeupmania.com, link posted above


----------



## Renee (Jul 26, 2008)

I use this for all my brides and special occassion makeup clients. They love how the makeup stays on throughout their event. I will be using it for my wedding!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got both.

Liquiset I use as mixing medium, eyeliner converter, make powders into liquids, basically. 

Final seal, I use as my makeup sealer. It doesn't make my pores feel tight or anything. It just makes everything stay in place.


----------

